

How strong is your password? - giuliettamasina
http://password-strength.org/

======
christiangenco
Hah! I was hoping it would be something like that.

Even better would be something like "the password 'X' is now completely
insecure, because you just typed it in a website you know nothing about, and
it could now be in every password list in the world. Assuming you've done
something like this before, it's time to change it."

